# old Hi-Ranger parts/info



## nytreeman

I was wondering if anyone has any info on Hi-ranger model 5TD-52 PHI I just got.I know its an older machine but its been sitting unused for 10 yrs inside on a 70 ford c-700.Got truck running hydraulics seem fine but like to find some info and maybe a manual.I'm also getting another truck with a 5TD-48 PBI with a bent bent upper boom for parts 
any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## bushinspector

*Hi Ranger parts*

Take a look on Tree Tom 70 foot bucket truck post # 24. Here is the linkhttp://www.dueco.com/.

These guys are VERY HELPFUL and talked me through some issues. Great guys.

What is the best way to install the safety switch hose from the bucket all the way down to the safety switch??? The handle when compressed pushes air down the 1/8 hose all the way down to the switch. I tried to pull it with the broken hose but it broke.


----------



## NORTREE

Heres a thought on installing the captive air line.Take a piece of heavy twine(maybe Zing-it line) with a weight on the end and place it in the upper boom at the knuckle.Use the lower controls to elevete the boom and feed the twine down the boom.You could tie the twine to the captive air line with a series of half hitches and electrical tape as a back-up and pull the line through it.You could then do the same on the lower boom.Might work.I used heavy twine to pull mine through.


----------



## bushinspector

Was you able to pull it through the old harness?? I ended up taking several pieces of 1/2 pvc pipe and bending it through the only inspection plate on the top beam and using tape to secure it. Then was able to push it for twenty feet and out the back by the bucket. Thanks NORTREE for another way to do the job.


----------



## ropensaddle

nytreeman said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any info on Hi-ranger model 5TD-52 PHI I just got.I know its an older machine but its been sitting unused for 10 yrs inside on a 70 ford c-700.Got truck running hydraulics seem fine but like to find some info and maybe a manual.I'm also getting another truck with a 5TD-48 PBI with a bent bent upper boom for parts
> any help will be greatly appreciated


I have one I use daily
have a manual but need it, these booms are very good and last and last.
The cable down at the turret or pivot is the holdback cable and is crucial
that there is a wire through the sheath past clamp to prevent cable from
sliding should clamp loosen. Also if dead man does not operate correct the
boom will raise on its own even with pto disengaged a toggle switch will 
prevent hitting an overpass!! I have used these lifts twelve years and 
they are durable if maintained will work indefinate.


----------



## NORTREE

I replaced all my control lines with replacemnts from Dueco.I was able to pull them trough the lower boom.The lower set had what appeared to be a piece of PVC pipe full of silicone that surrounded the lines where the lower boom insert was.My 6TDI65-PBI has a sealed upper boom and I used twine to pull those lines through.It was a tough job fitting my hand through the small hole for the desicant crystal cartridge to make connections.My unit also has an extra pair of lines for the hydraulic leveling system and a servo leveling cable that passes through the booms.I used a blow gun and blew air through each line and color coded them so that I hooked them up in the proper locations(I had one control backwards and had to swap the lines around).Those little 1/4" lines need to be high pressure lines.The local industrial supplier had similar looking line but as soon as I pressurized the system the lines would split open.Dueco has the proper lines.I bought extra so if I had to replace a line I'd have it on hand.
I still have some new cylinder packing kits and basket leveling cables for 48' and 52' Hi-Rangers.


----------



## nytreeman

Thanks for the input and links,sorry late relying,been so behind lately havent had much time to be online.I was wondering has anyone had trouble with these older hi-rangers with the fiberglass upper boom? The 52' has been refiberglassed around the area where the boom rests on the cradle looks like an old patch job but doesnt look like its cracking also the upper boom creeps down slowly and it seems to have a little leaking around the lower controls.Really havent had much time to work on it just got it a month ago probably be awhile before I can get it on the road.Just trying to find any info and parts i can.


----------



## nytreeman

Also if dead man does not operate correct the
boom will raise on its own even with pto disengaged a toggle switch will 
prevent hitting an overpass!! I have used these lifts twelve years and 
they are durable if maintained will work indefinate.[/QUOTE]

Thats what had happend to the 48' im getting for parts it raised and hit a bridge,hit right on the elbow and bent where the main cable runs but theres a switch on my 52' to shut off the power to the deadman but Ive got to figure out whats wrong because the emergency motor doesnt seem to be working and my captive air switch must be leaking because it wont hold pressure but if you blow in the line it seems to work fine,must be leaking at the contol.Its an older machine and has been sitting so im sure its going to need some new seals etc.


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok I'm not an expert but have a lot of experience with these
units. The boom problem is from not strapping boom in its rest
and wears underside of boom out I have used one like this and
was repaired in the way you mentioned the repair is not structural
merely keeps more wear from occurring! I was working for a power
company that said it was ok!!! The only way to know if its ok is
have a stress check done on boom. The problem with drifting 
of upper boom is most likely related to the holding valve mounted
on cylinder being out of adjustment, but have a professional look 
at it as if you have no experience with these valves too tight
a high pitched squeal, bang you have made a grenade!!!!
The switch will prevent boom from creeping out of rest but
must be turned off at stow of booms. Adjustment of the micro
switch inside the deadman will also stop the creep but switch
should still be used as the micro switch is unreliable at best 
keep in mind the deadman should be made functional as system
is powered if not working!!! sometimes it only takes taking
captive air line off an oiling the diafram in pistil grip I have 
done this a good many times just put a little oil in a bottle cap
put bottle cap up to the brass tube where line is pushed on
work trigger many times and look to see if oil is sucked up and
blown out as trigger is cycled!!! Hook line back up and sometimes
that is all there is too it if it still does not operate micro switch
has to be adjusted or replaced.


----------



## nytreeman

Thanks for the info ropensaddle it all helps.I'll try oiling the captive air cylynder as it probably is dry its been sitting in a barn for almost 10 yrs.I was wondering If the upper boom creeps down slowly because the upper boom control leaks,just a tiny bit wet around the ball,the only oil Ive seen but the handle is bent some must have been hit by a limb. Its a closed system if oil can get out air can get in??It did have quite a bit of air the first few times I raised it and bled it.Also can you still get new cables/liners for these booms?


----------



## ropensaddle

The leak can let air in but a holding valve operating proper
should prevent drift as that is what they are built for ! Usually
air causes trouble in operating the boom some lifts have a 
power valve at lower controls which can cause problems!
Again my belief is holding valve set wrong or malfunctioning 
did oil help dead man? The control bent if its not centered
and dead man is not operating it could creep up or down!
That may be whats going on did oil help pistil grip?


----------



## ropensaddle

Yes they have new parts for your lift here terex has them
is there a terex distributor in ny?


----------



## nytreeman

ropensaddle said:


> The leak can let air in but a holding valve operating proper
> should prevent drift as that is what they are built for ! Usually
> air causes trouble in operating the boom some lifts have a
> power valve at lower controls which can cause problems!
> Again my belief is holding valve set wrong or malfunctioning
> did oil help dead man? The control bent if its not centered
> and dead man is not operating it could creep up or down!
> That may be whats going on did oil help pistil grip?



I havent had a chance to oil it yet will try it tomorrow,I looked online and didnt see any Terex locations near here westport CT was the closest and thats about 400 miles.Can you adjust the main cable?I see mine when its completely folded with the upper cylinder bottomed out the cable has almost an inch gap cable past the elbow,from wear/stretching of the cable I guess?


----------



## ropensaddle

I have seen the drive cables like that and forget
why but they are supposed to be changed every three 
years so if it looks like that and you don't know the history
of the lift I would recommend replacing drive, and leveling,
holdback cables and repacking upper boom cylinder and good
time for lines and to check wear on compensating chain. I
know that is a lot of stuff but if you are in there it is good
to replace wear items so you know its good!!!!!! There is 
also plastic cable lays in the sheaths that need replaced 
at this time!!!!! It could be the compensating chain that
causes the cable slack but a very thorough inspection
should be done before flying that lift !!!!!


----------



## nytreeman

*ropensaddle*

I haven't had too much time to put into the boom yet,weathers finally broke and starting to get busy here .Did get some oil in the captive air switch in the pistol and it does seem be working and I know it needs work but it seems like a solid machine.Bled alot of air out of it and it seems to be holding way better.Figured out the problem with the dead man is the pressure switch,ran a jumper to the solenoid and the emergency motor spun the pump and worked fine.I will be replacing what needs to be believe me.Climbed way to many big scary trees to come crashing to the ground in a freakin bucket,lol.I havent had balls to raise it full with my ass in it just played around abit in the open wearing a harness and laynard and with my saddle and rope just in case.Does Dueco sell cables for these old hi-rangers?I def have to get a manual.If anyone has one for a 5TD-52 PHI and would copy it id gladly pay for it


----------



## sinsid

*any help would be great*

ok we just got a 5td 48-pbri, lift truck, no manuals and my first bucket truck, 

are there any manuals available, and any help on the system in general

my email add'y is [email protected], 

work phone is avail, upon request

steve


----------



## nytreeman

sinsid said:


> ok we just got a 5td 48-pbri, lift truck, no manuals and my first bucket truck,
> 
> are there any manuals available, and any help on the system in general
> 
> my email add'y is [email protected],
> 
> work phone is avail, upon request
> 
> steve



still looking myself if i found out I'll let you know


----------



## Al Smith

For all you folks using Hi-rangers,take a look at this http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=17642


----------



## nytreeman

Al Smith said:


> For all you folks using Hi-rangers,take a look at this http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=17642



:jawdrop: bad spot to be in and a lucky guy,def something to look for at the cradle


----------



## nytreeman

same boom as mine too,think I'll revive that thread,thanks AL


----------



## KevinThacker

ropensaddle said:


> I have one I use daily
> have a manual but need it, these booms are very good and last and last.
> The cable down at the turret or pivot is the holdback cable and is crucial
> that there is a wire through the sheath past clamp to prevent cable from
> sliding should clamp loosen. Also if dead man does not operate correct the
> boom will raise on its own even with pto disengaged a toggle switch will
> prevent hitting an overpass!! I have used these lifts twelve years and
> they are durable if maintained will work indefinate.


Upload that manual online so the rest of us could use it as well please and so that way if anything ever happens to the 1 you got you could go online and find it as well.


----------

